# Intern. Photo Award my Reptile Images



## Shannon (May 13, 2008)

I have been awarded third place in the nature category of international photographic competition - *PX3 Prix De La Photographie Paris*.

See my entry here or below
http://www.px3.fr/







*PRESS RELEASE*

WINNER OF PX3, Prix de la Photographie Paris

SHANNON PLUMMER OF AUSTRALIA WAS AWARDED THIRD PRIZE IN THE 2008 PX3 COMPETITION.

PARIS, FRANCE 
PRIX DE LA PHOTOGRAPHIE PARIS (PX3) ANNOUNCES WINNERS OF THE 2008 COMPETITION.

Shannon Plummer of Australia was Awarded: Third Prize in category Nature for the entry titled, " ORDER:SQUAMATA ." The jury selected 2008’s winners from thousands of photography entries from over 85 countries. 

Px3 is juried by top international decision-makers in the photography industry:
Carol Johnson, Curator of Photography of Library of Congress, Washington D.C.; Gilles Raynaldy, Director of Purpose, Paris; Viviene Esders, Expert près la Cour d'Appel de Paris; Mark Heflin, Director of American Illustration + American Photography, New York; Sara Rumens, Lifestyle Photo Editor of Grazia Magazine, London; Françoise Paviot, Director of Galerie Françoise Paviot, Paris; Chrisitine Ollier, Art Director of Filles du Calvaire, Paris; Natalie Johnson, Features Editor of Digital Photographer Magazine, London; Natalie Belayche, Director of Visual Delight, Paris; Kenan Aktulun, VP/Creative Director of Digitas, New York; Chiara Mariani, Photo Editor of Corriere della Sera Magazine, Italy; Arnaud Adida, Director of Acte 2 Gallery/Agency, Paris; Jeannette Mariani, Director of 13 Sévigné Gallery, Paris; Bernard Utudjian, Director of Galerie Polaris, Paris; Agnès Voltz, Director of Chambre Avec Vues, Paris; and Alice Gabriner, World Picture Editor of Time Magazine, New York.

Winning entries from each major category (Advertising, Photojournalism, Book, Fine Art, Nature, and Portraiture) are exhibited in Paris at the prestigious Galerie Acte 2 from June 26-28 and published in the high-quality, full-color Px3 Annual Book, which is distributed to galleries, agencies, publishers and bookstores worldwide.

About the Winner:

Contact Shannon Plummer:
http://www.shannonplummerphotography.com 
_________________________________________

Here is the series of images entered. Don't forget - © 2007-2008 Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.

Morelia spilota





Tiliqua sp.





Pogona henrylawsoni





Morelia spilota metcalfei





Morelia amethystina kinghorni


----------



## blackthorn (May 13, 2008)

Congratulations, very well done


----------



## benjemen (May 13, 2008)

Congrats Shannon, Very nice job

I love the blue tongue pic.


----------



## Shannon (May 13, 2008)

Thanks llama and Benjemen


----------



## dragon lady (May 13, 2008)

if i could swear...right now ide be banned!

*****...*****...****
translation...

great pics...fantastic job....incredible quaity...!!!!
you should be proud!!!!!!!


----------



## Shannon (May 13, 2008)

Hahaha - thanks so much - very kind!!!



dragon lady said:


> if i could swear...right now ide be banned!
> 
> *****...*****...****
> translation...
> ...


----------



## Creed (May 13, 2008)

brilliant......which photo won?

you have probably already covered that but my tired eyes are making me feel old.


----------



## Shannon (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Skot, I submitted these five images as a series so they won collectively.



Skot_WA said:


> brilliant......which photo won?
> 
> you have probably already covered that but my tired eyes are making me feel old.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 13, 2008)

congrats! urs very good at taking pics


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thank you reptilegirl_jordon


----------



## richardsc (May 14, 2008)

nice pics shannon and congrats on getting 3rd place,u must be quite chuffed


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Richardsc - yes, there was plenty of jumping and screaming upon finding out! haha


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 14, 2008)

Awesome photos! Can I ask what Camera are you using and for us noobs to photography what settings etc and how did you get those amazing photos?

Congrats on winning 3rd place!!!
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Hey Mell,

Well, I use a Nikon D200 + 18-200mm VR lens + Nikon R1 Macro Lighting Kit.
I just have white or coloured cardboard behind the reptile and a lot of patience!

Settings depend on the available light at the time but I usually shoot in Aperture Priority mode and choose the Aperture depending on how much of the animal I want in focus or the angle I'm shooting at. Basically I take a LOT of photos and then choose the best from that. 
After that a bit of post on the computer to correct colour and crop if necessary and voila!

Oh, and a couple of years of fiddling around and learning from mistakes - I'm self taught so there were plenty of mistakes to learn from - haha!



mrsshep77 said:


> Awesome photos! Can I ask what Camera are you using and for us noobs to photography what settings etc and how did you get those amazing photos?
> 
> Congrats on winning 3rd place!!!
> Cheers,
> Mell


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 14, 2008)

Ok so basically what Im doing now hehehehehe!!!

Thanks for that!!!


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

yeah haha


----------



## andyscott (May 14, 2008)

Congrates Shannon, Well done, great pics .


----------



## aspidito (May 14, 2008)

Congragulations Shannon they are brilliant photos, I will try a couple of your tips, well done


----------



## Nikki. (May 14, 2008)

WoW Shannon! :shock: Awesome talent! Are you the lady who has some articles in the Reptiles Austarlia Magazine ?

Those Pics are Impressive!

Nikki


----------



## Saz (May 14, 2008)

Great pics!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jewly (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. Well done on winning that award.


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> WoW Shannon! :shock: Awesome talent! Are you the lady who has some articles in the Reptiles Austarlia Magazine ?
> 
> Those Pics are Impressive!
> 
> Nikki



yup, thats her nikki. Congrats Shannon, those photo's are amazing. I"m starting to get into photography, would be great to oneday get pics like that


----------



## yeldarb (May 14, 2008)

well done Shannon for winning such a prestigious competition, the PX3, Prix de la Photographie Paris. the shots of your reptiles are great the colour the contrast. and the detail that is shown . this is great. you obviously have a great talent, and what better way to promote reptiles. all the reptile look so beutiful and friendly in your shots. you have captured them well. thanks for your patients and talent, also thanks for posting the pics.
cheers yeldarb


----------



## Fuscus (May 14, 2008)

well done


----------



## mias (May 14, 2008)

amazing photos you should run a workshop not that you probly got the time


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 14, 2008)

Great work Shannon and Congratulations
Cheers 
Sandee


----------



## GraftonChic (May 14, 2008)

so what did u win for third other than fame and glory?
Congrats as well


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 14, 2008)

love them all
especially the 1st pic, amazing!


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

That's me Nikki! ; ) Thanks for the support.



Nikki_Elmo said:


> WoW Shannon! :shock: Awesome talent! Are you the lady who has some articles in the Reptiles Austarlia Magazine ?
> 
> Those Pics are Impressive!
> 
> Nikki


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Well mainly the 'fame and glory' haha!! They should be exhibited in Paris and published. They key is using it for recognition here to get into some publications/galleries. 



GraftonChic said:


> so what did u win for third other than fame and glory?
> Congrats as well


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks so much yeldarb,

It's really important to me to promote reptiles in a positive way. Only a couple of weeks ago a new friend was blown away that she was actually touching a bearded dragon let alone thinking he was 'great'. She couldn't wait to tell her nephew and anyone else that would listen I'm sure! haha My boy, Kami was very well behaved too and even approached her and cuddled into her leg so she though he was just like a dog! Completely blew her irrational thinking of reptiles out of the water!



yeldarb said:


> well done Shannon for winning such a prestigious competition, the PX3, Prix de la Photographie Paris. the shots of your reptiles are great the colour the contrast. and the detail that is shown . this is great. you obviously have a great talent, and what better way to promote reptiles. all the reptile look so beutiful and friendly in your shots. you have captured them well. thanks for your patients and talent, also thanks for posting the pics.
> cheers yeldarb


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Hey Hornet, Thanks. I'm sure you'll take great photos too - just takes patience, practice and a bit of luck! 



hornet said:


> yup, thats her nikki. Congrats Shannon, those photo's are amazing. I"m starting to get into photography, would be great to oneday get pics like that


----------



## ozzieimages (May 14, 2008)

*awards*

Shannon, CONGRATULATIONS, superb shots and a well deserved award...

Barry
Ozzieimages


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 14, 2008)

Gold!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 14, 2008)

Awesome pics mate. Do you use a remote?


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

No remote, just handheld + sometimes a Nikon R1 flash kit.



FNQ_Snake said:


> Awesome pics mate. Do you use a remote?


----------



## WombleHerp (May 14, 2008)

wow well done, i did a little bit of photography at school, but i wasnt ever half as good 
takes practise im guessing haha

congrats on winning 3rd very deserved.
the photos are amazing! im gonna give the cardboard idea a shot n see how my coastal turns out 


Nat


----------



## moosenoose (May 14, 2008)

Nice work!  Congrates!!


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks herpsrule and moosenoose


----------



## FAY (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations Shannon, you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks so much Fay!


----------



## pythonhappy (May 14, 2008)

congrats shannon  enjoy your work how cool for them to be displayed in paris to bring to light true Australian reptiles


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

I should be thanking you!! Virtually every reptile in that series is yours!! hahaha
You have such a great collection - jealous . . . of course!!!! :x hahaha



pythonhappy said:


> congrats shannon  enjoy your work how cool for them to be displayed in paris to bring to light true Australian reptiles


----------



## Armand (May 14, 2008)

very nice..


----------



## wilwyn (May 15, 2008)

congratulations, beautiful pics.


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cockney red (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Shannon. Special pics.


----------



## tooninoz (May 15, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Hey Mell,
> 
> Well, I use a Nikon D200 + 18-200mm VR lens + Nikon R1 Macro Lighting Kit.
> I just have white or coloured cardboard behind the reptile and a lot of patience!
> ...



Congratulations Shannon, it's an award well deserved. Just great pics. That you are self-taught makes the achievement even more special I think!
Bloody good on ya!


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

Thanks tooninoz



tooninoz said:


> Congratulations Shannon, it's an award well deserved. Just great pics. That you are self-taught makes the achievement even more special I think!
> Bloody good on ya!


----------

